# Benchcrafted roller brackers for leg vise?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm putting the stretchers on my Roubo bench and will soon have to make decisions on how to build the leg vise.

I've purchased a metal Lee Valley tail vise screw (http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41664&) for the leg vise. I'm thinking about buying the Benchcrafted roller brackets (http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2011/03/benchmakers-apprentice-roller-guides.html) to support the leg vise's parallel guide. Does anyone have experience with the roller brackets? Are they necessary or even helpful?


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll reply to give you a bump.

I do have a leg vise, but I didn't use the Benchcrafted guides. My parallel guide is just run through a mortise in the leg with no other support. I made the mortise fairly snug to lend support, and it runs smoothly. I can't say how much better it could run, but it works fine as it is.

Pics of my bench are in my projects and my blog.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I just posted a leg vice. There's a photo that shows my roller. It is just a turned wooden wheel in a mortise. The pin is a threaded rod with a slot in the end to drive it with a screwdriver.

The hole on one side and in the wheel are 3/8", like the rod and the hole in the other side is 1/32" smaller to self thread when the rod is installed. Works great and it's almost free.


----------

